# Thinking of moving to Canada from Ireland.



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,
Im a new user to this site, I would jus like a little help in deciding if moving to Canada is a good option for me. 
I would be making the move with my wife.

I would be thinking of moving to either Vancouver or Toronto, so what is the cost of renting a house in these areas?
Is the outskirts of the citys cheeper to rent?
Where would you recommend to settle down.

I am a qualified Plumber so would you know is there much of that work around these areas? and my wife is in administration so is that type of wrok around?

I would be greatful for any help
thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shaugha said:


> Hi all,
> Im a new user to this site, I would jus like a little help in deciding if moving to Canada is a good option for me.
> I would be making the move with my wife.
> 
> ...


Rental costs in Toronto and Vancouver are less expensive the further out one is from the cities' centres. You say "renting a house". Am I correct that you are using house in a broad context? A house would be expensive whereas an apartment would probably be cheaper. Vancouver is regarded as one of the most expensive cities in the world. I don't live there so offer no opinion on living costs. In the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) a one bedroom apartment can be had for anything between $800 and $1500 monthly depending on location and quality.
Plumbers are always in demand in both Vancouver and Toronto. You may have to have your qualifications assessed and even take what's known as the Red Seal test.
Administrator is a broad term and is probably not in any more demand than any other office worker.


----------



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Rental costs in Toronto and Vancouver are less expensive the further out one is from the cities' centres. You say "renting a house". Am I correct that you are using house in a broad context? A house would be expensive whereas an apartment would probably be cheaper. Vancouver is regarded as one of the most expensive cities in the world. I don't live there so offer no opinion on living costs. In the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) a one bedroom apartment can be had for anything between $800 and $1500 monthly depending on location and quality.
> Plumbers are always in demand in both Vancouver and Toronto. You may have to have your qualifications assessed and even take what's known as the Red Seal test.
> Administrator is a broad term and is probably not in any more demand than any other office worker.


Yes it would be a house that i would want to rent because we might find it a bit hard moving from a house into an appartment. But if house rentals are too expenhsive then we would have to consider the apartment until we could settle down. Is there any areas that you recommend to live? and what is the cost of living like over there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shaugha said:


> Yes it would be a house that i would want to rent because we might find it a bit hard moving from a house into an appartment. But if house rentals are too expenhsive then we would have to consider the apartment until we could settle down. Is there any areas that you recommend to live? and what is the cost of living like over there?


There are houses and then there are houses. Just as when buying the three most important factors are location, location and location.
In Toronto renting a house would run $1500 and up to the sky. Unlike an apartment, in a house you would probably require to pay for utilities.
Asking about the cost of living is like asking how long's a piece of string. Multiple factors come into play including:
Cost of accommodation 
Running/buying a car
Cost of food/booze
Entertainment
Cable/Telephone/Internet/Mobile 
Public Transit
etc, etc and etc.
While many get by on a lot less I would think in Toronto a family income of $100k would provide a good standard of living.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have lived in Toronto for the last two years, so i will give you a relative newbies opinion. The biggest problem with living outside of the city is public transport unless you live along the Lakeshore GO train line i.e Mimico, Port Credit, Burlington (maybe) which have good transit links into town, otherwise it is a general nightmare, that's why you need a car. When I first arrived I lived in Brampton and it used to take me nearly two hours to travel to downtown Toronto for work.

Food can be a bit more expensive than the UK, although it does depend on where you shop, and also your expectations.
The healthcare system is great.
Dentistry you have to pay for, but i have insurance via work. 
Petrol (gas) is cheaper although you do use more here.
Utilities for your home are a lot cheaper than in the UK.
Clothes are generally a bit more expensive as there is no Primark type shops here.
Car Insurance is a lot more expensive here.
Eating out is cheaper
Booze is not sold in supermarkets, and the Government sets the price, so it can be a bit more money.
I pay a lot less income tax compared to the UK and have more money in my pocket at the end of the month, and I have two children under 5.
Flights are more expensive here, so you will need to save up to fly back.
Construction here is in the main unionized, you will have to take a test and get accredited with the union if you want to work on major construction projects. 

I love it here, and never want to live anywhere else, opportunities are boundless.

A word of warning though, my wife is from Northern Ireland, hates it here, and would have us all moved back there within the blink of a eyelid should there be an opportunity. She is homesick everyday and looks at NI through a set of tinted glasses which only someone from there would understand, I am from London and don't get the attraction or connection which causes a lot of friction between us. If you have lived away from home before then it shouldn't be a problem.

Mail me directly if you need anymore info, I work in construction so I may be able to point you in the direction of employers to contact.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

lindavid6 you mentioned something im slightly worried about i'm hoping to move over with my partner & was aiming to live outside GTA as he's a country boy, is the transport system really non-existant in certain areas?

also regarding the homesickness i'm pretty sure i'll be ok with that but i think he might want to come home...how do you decide whether you are going to stay or return to uk?

thanks


----------



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

Lindavid6 said:


> I have lived in Toronto for the last two years, so i will give you a relative newbies opinion. The biggest problem with living outside of the city is public transport unless you live along the Lakeshore GO train line i.e Mimico, Port Credit, Burlington (maybe) which have good transit links into town, otherwise it is a general nightmare, that's why you need a car. When I first arrived I lived in Brampton and it used to take me nearly two hours to travel to downtown Toronto for work.
> 
> Food can be a bit more expensive than the UK, although it does depend on where you shop, and also your expectations.
> The healthcare system is great.
> ...


dont seem to know how to mail you directly.
but i would much appreciate any futher info you can give me.
at the moment we are jus thinking of going on a 12 month working visa to see how we get on. but im jus wondering can i apply for a skilled working visa when im over there. I am jus hoping that my wife will like it if we do go. where abouts did you settle down yourself? and what sector of construction are you in?


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

leavingonajetplane said:


> lindavid6 you mentioned something im slightly worried about i'm hoping to move over with my partner & was aiming to live outside GTA as he's a country boy, is the transport system really non-existant in certain areas?
> 
> also regarding the homesickness i'm pretty sure i'll be ok with that but i think he might want to come home...how do you decide whether you are going to stay or return to uk?
> 
> thanks


In a nutshell yes, public transport here is hopeless if you live outside the GTA. Of course there are exceptions, but rural areas are not served well by passenger trains.

Follow this link to the go train map and then check out the schedules.

GOTransit.com - GO Service Map

I have never been homesick, don't want to go back to the UK and never will, there's nothing there as far as I am concerned. How do you deal with it, you join in things, you get involved there's lot to do here, you just have to have the right attitude in the first place.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

That would have been my first answer too but I think the other half might feel the same as yours 'a Rose tinted view of home

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Shaugha said:


> dont seem to know how to mail you directly.
> but i would much appreciate any futher info you can give me.
> at the moment we are jus thinking of going on a 12 month working visa to see how we get on. but im jus wondering can i apply for a skilled working visa when im over there. I am jus hoping that my wife will like it if we do go. where abouts did you settle down yourself? and what sector of construction are you in?


My visa is supplied by the company I work for, as far as I am aware unless you have a sponsored LMO it can take a long time to get here, unless you are eligible for the U35 student working visa. I am not sure you can just pitch up on a 12 month visa its not that easy, I am sure other people will know more than me though.

I am a partner in an professional engineering services company, but i have a couple of good friends who work for very large M & E contractors.

I am currently living in Toronto, and use the streetcar for work.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

leavingonajetplane said:


> That would have been my first answer too but I think the other half might feel the same as yours 'a Rose tinted view of home
> 
> Thanks for your reply


The wives and partners are always the problem, i have two Irishmen who work for me, and they definitely don't want to be there either.

Good luck, let me know how you are getting on.


----------



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

Lindavid6 said:


> I have lived in Toronto for the last two years, so i will give you a relative newbies opinion. The biggest problem with living outside of the city is public transport unless you live along the Lakeshore GO train line i.e Mimico, Port Credit, Burlington (maybe) which have good transit links into town, otherwise it is a general nightmare, that's why you need a car. When I first arrived I lived in Brampton and it used to take me nearly two hours to travel to downtown Toronto for work.
> 
> Food can be a bit more expensive than the UK, although it does depend on where you shop, and also your expectations.
> The healthcare system is great.
> ...


Well hows things with you? You said that you are in construction, I am jus wondering would you know if there is any plumbing companies that would be willing to sponsor. At the moment Im waiting for a working holiday visa, but that might not come till next year. So getting a sponsor would be great.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Shaugha said:


> Hi all,
> Im a new user to this site, I would jus like a little help in deciding if moving to Canada is a good option for me.
> I would be making the move with my wife.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason you have narrowed it down to just Toronto and Vancouver? They are over 3000km from each other. I think that like most big cities, rentals will always cost more the closer in you are, and cost less the farther out you are. If weather has any bearing on your decision, then it would have to be Vancouver, that is if you like mild winters.


----------



## Shaugha (Dec 6, 2010)

gringotim said:


> Is there a reason you have narrowed it down to just Toronto and Vancouver? They are over 3000km from each other. I think that like most big cities, rentals will always cost more the closer in you are, and cost less the farther out you are. If weather has any bearing on your decision, then it would have to be Vancouver, that is if you like mild winters.


To be honest it is just because these are the two most popular cities. Toronto is a small bit closer to home so would be ideal if my wife ever gets a bit home sick. But I would consider living in a less known city`if the work was there for me. Would you know any other cities?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shaugha said:


> To be honest it is just because these are the two most popular cities. Toronto is a small bit closer to home so would be ideal if my wife ever gets a bit home sick. But I would consider living in a less known city`if the work was there for me. Would you know any other cities?


For the question of best city, there is no true answer. There are plenty of smaller cities quite close to Toronto. London, St.Catharines, Hamilton, Cambridge, Kitchener/Waterloo, Niagara Falls, Barrie, Oshawa and many more. All are fully developed so, as with everywhere else, plumbers are always in demand.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Theres soooo many cities*



Shaugha said:


> To be honest it is just because these are the two most popular cities. Toronto is a small bit closer to home so would be ideal if my wife ever gets a bit home sick. But I would consider living in a less known city`if the work was there for me. Would you know any other cities?


Not sure what you mean by, "would you know any other cites" as Canada is a huge country and has thousands and thousands of cities from the Atlantic side to the Pacific side. If you just mean big and overcrowded with expensive housing etc,, best bet is to just Google, Canada's 100 largest cities. Most of my wifes relatives all live in Ontario, the retired ones all leave for 5-6 months durring the winter and head south to places like Florida, Arizona, Mexico and the Carribbean to escape the snow and cold, the ones that are still working constantly complain about the winters, but have jobs, kids in school etc so don't want to leave right now. The smart ones have moved to BC over the years. I have only ever met one person who moved to BC from eastern Canada and disliked it so much that they moved back, and that was the wife of an RCMP member, she only spoke french, and couldn't adjust to being around people that only spoke english and couldn't understand her, so she left her husband and move back to Quebec within the first 6 months, If you think your wife might get homesick wait until shes been through an Ontario winter,:smow: she'll probably be on a plane before you know what hit you. Being born in Canada, and not an expat, I can't comment about jobs for you other than as I understand it, a company would have to show that the position can't be filled by a Canadian, so I think you would have to find an employer who will sponsor you because they can't fill the position with anyone else.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

as I understand it, a company would have to show that the position can't be filled by a Canadian, so I think you would have to find an employer who will sponsor you because they can't fill the position with anyone else. 

As a plumber he is entitled to apply for PR status without having pre-arranged employment. Plumbers are an occupation on THE LIST.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

auld yin said:


> as i understand it, a company would have to show that the position can't be filled by a canadian, so i think you would have to find an employer who will sponsor you because they can't fill the position with anyone else.
> 
> as a plumber he is entitled to apply for pr status without having pre-arranged employment. Plumbers are an occupation on the list.


and there ya go.....


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

auld yin said:


> as i understand it, a company would have to show that the position can't be filled by a canadian, so i think you would have to find an employer who will sponsor you because they can't fill the position with anyone else.
> 
> as a plumber he is entitled to apply for pr status without having pre-arranged employment. Plumbers are an occupation on the list.


sorry for butting in i;m a plumber whats pr status


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

GLOSH said:


> sorry for butting in i;m a plumber whats pr status


PR means Permanent Resident. As such you can work in Canada wherever you like and for whom you like. You do not need to have pre-arranged employment.


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

*moving*

:focus:Hi there - my husband (carpenter), myself and 3 kids want to move to Canada. How quickly can we get there and how much will it cost to get us relocated. Is it a good option to send husband out on his own first for 1 - 2 months so that he will at least have some earnings and had a look at some accommodation for us. We thought that the hardest part was making the decision to go - but there's lots more to consider. I have read the web sites but cost is never mentioned. Thanks for any help


----------

